# Failed to save Local Policy Database



## DynV

This is a followup to the (solved ?!?) problem originally posted by HardEight :


> Logon Failure: The user has not been gratned the requested logon type at this computer


 I do everything until it's supposedly solved but I get a nice error box saying


Code:


Failed to save Local Policy Database

 ; my last steps before are entering the computer name, it checks it, show me a nice underlined form, I click ok then it's added to the list then I get the error ... anyway, I can share my internet connection between my computer but cannot even acces my main computer. Can you help me ?


----------



## DynV

*from bad to worst*

ugggh ! :dead: I've did a bit of reading in the threads and I tough one of the suggestion seemed good but I think it made it worst. I've installed _Windows Server 2003 Resource Kit Tools_ on Windows XP pro (I thought it was listed as supported but I'm not sure anymore ...) and I don't know if it's a coincidence or I got a virus or something but I sometimes get a dll missing alert with weird characters, I can't end processes anymore and I try to enable services and when I restart they're disabled again. :sad: Since then I've uninstalled the Resource Kit Tools but the problems persist. Anyway, I don't think that's too bad ; my first priority is still enabling my laptop from using the files on my main (desktop) computer but the policy still won't save. Please help me !


----------



## Homerxp

Did anyone have the answer to this problem as I am getting to same error

Thanks


----------



## Jash Cumbie

Same thing here, I have a network of laptops I use to train attorneys in legal software. I went to one firm where they had a database they wanted me to use for the training. I set my laptop up to connect to their domain so that I could transfer files and get their DB. Somehow, my local policy was affected by the server's group policy, and now I cannot make any changes to my local policy. I get the same error, 'failed to save' or whatever. when I try to connect to the laptop at all I get the error that I dont have permission.

I tried connecting the laptop to my domain in the office to try and adopt teh less strict policy I use in the office. It didnt have any effect. I have tried numerous times to open the local policy and change it on the laptop with no luck. Does anyone know how to unlock the local policy on a computer? I'm convinced it must be somehting in the registry, I just dont know what.

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## cheeto81

*no answers? what kind of forum is this?*

so i am having the same problem "failed to save local policy database"

so i searched the internet, found this forum...am i really to beleive that no one that uses this forum knows, and hasn't posted a solution?


----------



## uzmanaheed

*Had same Problem. Got it working,
I had set up different login names on both PCs, then at the PC which was not
accessible, i open Local Security Settings > User rights Assignments > Acc
ess to this Computer From Internet > Advance > Find now (under same computer
name, not in workgroup)then I found the other PC user name under First Comp
uter name 
(like 
user2 COMPUTER1)
Just added it to the list, repaired the workgroup, and all went OK. 
I hope it works for u all too. :1angel:*


----------

